# ICSI BFN



## dasiy (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

First let me say to anyone reading this who has just had a BFN how sorry I am ... believe me I know how you are feeling, and there aren't really words to describe how disappointing it is. 

We've just found out today that our first ICSI has failed - we had to abandon our first attempt in April because I got a cyst, it took ages to sort that out. But then we got our hopes up again for this first full cycle because it all went so well. We've got male factor probs, but on the day of Egg Collection my DP's sperm came back normal??!! Couldn't believe it. (He had his varicocele removed 3 months ago ... everyone said it wasn't worth doing, but best we'd had before out of 5 SA's was 10million and only 1-2% motility!) They got 21 eggs and there were 11 good embryos, 8 at grade 1. They told us we were 'likely' to conceive so I guess I just thought this was going to be our time. 

Only doubt I have about the cycle was that they were put back as only 2-cell embryos - they said this was what they expected for the time (it was 9 am on a Day 2 transfer), but I've not read of many others having them put back so soon. It was a Friday so I can't help thinking they just didn't want us in over the weekend .... 

Anyway, it's gutting. I know we're lucky to have 8 frosties waiting but it's hard to be hopeful when the fresh ones didn't work. 

One of the hardest things is that I've got 3 brothers I'm really close to and all three of them have had or are having babies this year (or their wives have, you know what I mean!). Unbeleivable coincidence that it has all happened at the same time, and I try to be happy for them but it means at the moment that it hurts so much to be around them, I just feel like I can't have a family of my own and I've also lost the family that i had. They go on about the 'cousin's creche' etc and it's like a dagger through me.

Sorry that this is such a 'me' post and negative but I just feel so low. My thoughts are with everyone going through similar stuff, 

love n hugs

Daisy xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awwwww Daisy hun i'm so sorry about your BFN


----------



## Jools71 (Apr 24, 2006)

Daisy

Aw sorry to hear you had a negative but heh it will happen soon for you! We are going for our first ICSI next year I don't expect it to work either but we'll get there too!!!

                              love Jools x


----------



## dasiy (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for your replies ... 

Good luck Jools for next year - I found doing the cycle fine, it was just the result that sucked!!

Hoping it goes better for you, like you say we'll get there.

Daisy x


----------



## Jools71 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Daisy

Hope you are doing ok when are you going for it again I'm anxious to get going as I'm 36 in Jan still young I suppose! Where are you having treatment?

                                Love Jools x


----------

